# Bahia Trinidad Churchill Cigar Review - Cinnamon stick



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Every Bahia I've smoked has been a good exp., low cost with quality const. and good tobacco. This is a big stick, at least a 54 ring gauge. A smoot...

Read the full review here: Bahia Trinidad Churchill Cigar Review - Cinnamon stick


----------

